

Microsoft unveils svelte new Win 8 keyboard and mouse - jborden13
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57598315-75/microsoft-unveils-svelte-new-win-8-keyboard-and-mouse/

======
walid
Although the design is beautiful, I'm still waiting for something ergonomic
that uses a matrix keyboard layout instead of a staggered one.

~~~
dflock
I wish these were more popular - I love my TypeMatrix!

